# Whats too hot?



## chippin-in (Jun 1, 2016)

So yesterday i got a free toaster oven. Very nice older middle eastern couple said they appreciated my job and gave it to me for free. They were asking $25. I let them know i was very appreciative of their gesture. We talked a few minutes and i went back to work.

I put a load of wood in and checked the temp periodically. I have the oven set on 200 but the therm shows 230-250. Is this too hot? I read the flash point of wood to be 400+. But this is my garage...uh..shop.

Thanks
Robert

I also made a couple other purchases.
I thought these mixer cups would be good for storing cactus juice and for measuring when adding dye. I got the bowls for putting the blanks in after cooking. My family went to the beach yesterday and my wife brought me a piece of driftwood. I think i will stabilize it for someone who does casting.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 1, 2016)

Not too hot to dry it out, but it's too hot to cure cactus juice. I mean, technically it's not, but higher heat will cause it to bleed out more. I would find where on the thermostat will set it to 195-200 and mark it, then periodically check to make sure it's still in the right temp range. That's for curing obviously. For drying out, 225-250 is what I dry my blanks at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 1, 2016)

The problem is i have it as low as it will go. I may have to find another oven. At least i didnt pay for this one.

Robert


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 1, 2016)

Crack the door, or cut a vent in it.


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 1, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Crack the door, or cut a vent in it.


 I thought about that but it seems to me that that would only make the oven work harder to keep it at 240 or 250.
I dont know.


----------



## ClintW (Jun 1, 2016)

Most likely it's doesn't have accurate temp control. The dial just says how much energy it will out into the heater coils. No feed back control on the temperature. Crack the door like Jim Beam said and I bet your temp will decrease.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 1, 2016)

My toaster set at 150 gets up to 200. Those dials are not accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 2, 2016)

Interesting to hear the temps they say they run at. Mine actually runs low 200 is 150. Definetly have to have a thermometer in there to get those things set right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 2, 2016)

Kink the cord a little bit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 2, 2016)

justallan said:


> Kink the cord a little bit.



Or put a dimmer on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2016)

Mine runs low. 400 is 350

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Mine runs low. 400 is 350


Guess you enjoy converting wood to dust. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Guess you enjoy converting wood to dust. Chuck


For my knives

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

